# Beziehungen in Java ! Beispiele !



## Guest (3. Mai 2005)

Ich muss mich jetzt mit Beziehungen in Java beschäftigen, der Dozent schmeisst mit den Begriffen nur so um sich, nennt aber keine Beispiele, daher hoffe ich, dass ihr mit zu jedem vielleicht ein Java Beispiel nennen könntet .

1.Komposition
2. Aggregation
3. normale Beziehung ( uni und bidirektional, falls es mehr gibt, diese dann auch )

Ich will nur etwas Code, damit ich weiss, was gemeint ist. Ebenso der Unterschied zwischen explizit und implizit

Danke euch im voraus


----------



## Snape (4. Mai 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich muss mich jetzt mit Beziehungen in Java beschäftigen, der Dozent schmeisst mit den Begriffen nur so um sich, nennt aber keine Beispiele, daher hoffe ich, dass ihr mit zu jedem vielleicht ein Java Beispiel nennen könntet .
> 
> 1.Komposition



Ich kenne nur musikalische und kulinarische Kompositionen. 



> 2. Aggregation



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aggregation



> 3. normale Beziehung ( uni und bidirektional, falls es mehr gibt, diese dann auch )



Eine Referenz auf eine Instanz einer anderen Klasse ist sicher unidirektional. Bidirektional....hmm...



> Ich will nur etwas Code, damit ich weiss, was gemeint ist. Ebenso der Unterschied zwischen explizit und implizit
> 
> Danke euch im voraus



Öh, wenn ich selbst ein repaint() aufrufe, ist das bestimmt explizit ein Aufruf an die Komponente(n)/GUI zum Neuzeichnen.


----------



## Karl (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Auch wenn Snape es "durch die Blume" ein wenig drastisch ausdrückt, ein Hausaufgabenforum ist das hier wohl eher nicht. Und ein bisschen Googlen hätte Dich schon weiter gebracht.
Der WikiPedia-Artikel ist übrigens echt gut gemacht, Du kannst auch direkt als Suchbegriff "Assoziation (UML2)" eingeben.

Hier noch ein paar Denkanstöße:
Komposition/Aggregation: schau Dir mal die Sichtbarkeitsregeln von Attributen einer Klasse an und denk mal über den Sinn von getter- und setter-Methoden nach.

_Explizite_ und _implizite Assoziation_ sind keine Begriffe, die Du so einfach über Google gut erklärt findest, zumal es dummerweise mindestens zwei konkurrierende Deutungen gibt. 
Insofern hoffe ich mal, dass Dein Dozent folgendes meint:
Eine 1-zu-n Beziehung wird häufig so abgebildet, dass in Klasse A eine Menge (Set, Liste, etc.) von B-Instanzen modelliert wird. Nehmen wir mal SCHUELER und ZEUGNIS. Ein Schüler kann n Zeugnisse haben. In der Klasse SCHUELER kannst Du dafür z.B. eine ArrayList "zeugnisliste" anlegen. Jedes ZEUGNIS könnte nun noch eine Referenz "opfer" auf den SCHUELER haben, zu dem es gehört. Welche Beziehung (SCHUELER->ZEUGNIS oder ZEUGNIS->SCHUELER) ist nun wohl explizit und welche implizit? 


Gruß,
Karl


----------



## Tyler** (4. Mai 2005)

Karl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo, ein Hausaufgabenforum ist das hier wohl eher nicht....



richtig. der thread-ersteller hat auch niemanden gebeten, seine hausaufgaben für ihn zu erledigen. es ging lediglich um die klärung von begriffen.


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mai 2005)

Tyler** hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Karl hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Interesse daran hier einen Aufsatz zu schreiben, wenn der Fragesteller an die gleichen Informationen (vermutlich besser erklärt) durch 5 minuten googeln kommen kann, geht gegen 0...


----------



## Thread Ersteller (5. Mai 2005)

Ich verlange hier nicht, das jemand 5 Seiten schreibt. Wen DU Wildcard keine Lust hast mir zu antworten, dann mach es einfach nicht. Du wirst nicht dazu gezwungen. Nebenbei bemerkt, würden alle Leute googeln und sich die API anschauen, die Fehler genauer lesen, dann würde dieses Forum schon lange nicht mehr existieren. Also nicht laut stark meckern, wenn es Leute gibt, die diese Community am leben erhalten.

Desweiteren möchte ich mich für die Tip(p)s bedanken.


----------

